

Larry Page says "Fuck Off Poor People" - hmgibson23
http://thucydidespress.com/2014/03/21/larry-page-say-fuck-poor-people/

======
russelluresti
There is a very strange obsession with how other people spend their money.
This article basically decries wealthy people using their money to try to earn
more money rather than giving their money away to people who need more money.
All the while, the author is writing this from, what I expect, isn't a mud
hovel while being, what I expect, is fully clothed, fed, and sheltered because
they, themselves, did not give all of their money away to people who need more
money.

------
chrismcb
Wow, this guy totally missed Page's point. You know the old adage "give
someone a fish, they eat for a day, teach them to fish, they'll eat for a
lifetime." Well Page would rather give his money to someone who can figure out
how to make life better and teach us to fish, rather than to give it someone
who'll just buy some fish.

------
selectout
This is crazy sensationalist. There's no right or wrong way to spend your
money, we can just hope that it's used to better humanity whether it's short
or long term. I don't think Sergey is saying that to anyone, rich or poor.

------
gesman
"thucydidespress" says - click on my linkbait and observe error.

~~~
hmgibson23
so they do. well it was good while it lasted.

